
Show HN: AI Powered Career Coach and Job Board - JoeC3
https://productjobs.io
======
JoeC3
I wanted to learn about NLP and text analysis. I'm using the idea of a better
job board as a way to learn about this.

I'm using AI-powered text analysis to review each job description and pull out
keywords specific to the world of product management. I match these against a
corpus of career advice for each keyword. I assemble those career advice
snippets into a custom job-specific interview guide.

I'm focused on PM because I have domain expertise there. However, this concept
could extend to other job sites.

I think there is a value proposition for both job seekers and recruiters. Job
seekers receive tactical advice on how to succeed during the interview
process. Recruiters hopefully see a better quality candidate come through the
door.

Would love feedback - positive or negative. Not sure how to get the word out
and would love some advice there. I don't have an ad budget.

